# Younger Chopin players



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Seeing Garrick Ohlsson do an all-Chopin program tonight - first concert since the Pandemic- and have not listened to much of the composer in recent years- who are some of the best younger Chopin players, particularly on the Ballades? My listening has been constrained to Moravec, Zimerman, Rubinstein, etc.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Seeing Garrick Ohlsson do an all-Chopin program tonight - first concert since the Pandemic- and have not listened to much of the composer in recent years- who are some of the best younger Chopin players, particularly on the Ballades? My listening has been constrained to Moravec, Zimerman, Rubinstein, etc.


Jan Lisiecki (piano) is highly successful alas no Ballades. 
So far:
Chopin: Études and Complete Nocturnes
With orchestra: Works for Piano & Orchestra


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Alexandra Dovgan*, born 2007, will be interesting to follow, also in general. I was sceptical reading Sokolov's remarks, pointing to her already mature piano style, that she somehow plays like a wise adult, but hearing her, I must agree.









She's an exceptional talent and has been called a new Argerich. Waiting for her to start with more ambitious programming (there are good Mendelssohn and a Beethoven 2nd concerto performances in her repertoire, also on you-tube), and she's of course developing rapidly - the later the recording, the better.
https://www.mariinsky.ru/en/company/orchestra/piano/dovgan_alexandra/


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I guess it depends on what age limit is placed on 'younger'.
If it stretches to 40 then I like this recording of the Ballades from Anna Vinnitskaya.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Yes, she is a pianist who I rate very highly. Being issued on Naive can be a problem as their issues often go OOP quite quickly.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Heard Beatrice Rana (so?) on the radio and was very impressed


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Triplets said:


> Heard Beatrice Rana (so?) on the radio and was very impressed


She recorded: Chopin: Études, Op. 25 & 4 Scherzi


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Malx said:


> I guess it depends on what age limit is placed on 'younger'.
> If it stretches to 40 then I like this recording of the Ballades from Anna Vinnitskaya.


Younger than me so that qualifies


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Seeing Garrick Ohlsson do an all-Chopin program tonight - first concert since the Pandemic- and have not listened to much of the composer in recent years- who are some of the best younger Chopin players, particularly on the Ballades? My listening has been constrained to Moravec, Zimerman, Rubinstein, etc.


Tatiana Larionova
Pavel Kolesnikov


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Jan Lisiecki (piano) is highly successful alas no Ballades.
> So far:
> Chopin: Études and Complete Nocturnes
> With orchestra: Works for Piano & Orchestra


Just read a review in Gramophone of Lisecki Ballades that was a rave.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Digging the Vinnitskaya Ballades, will check out Lisecki

Dont see that any of the above have recorded the 3rd Sonata but Javier Perianes released an excellent recording this year


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Triplets said:


> Just read a review in Gramophone of Lisecki Ballades that was a rave.


As long as I can, I trust my own ears.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been very impressed by Zlata Chochieva's recording of the complete Etudes, & would recommend it:






There is another young female pianist who is remarkable in Chopin, but her name escapes me at the moment. If it comes to me, I'll circle back (though I've only heard her on You Tube, so it my not...). I've also liked Ingrid Fliter's Chopin pretty well, but, for me, her Chopin is more very good than great, in that there are other Chopin pianists that I'd recommend before her. However, Fliter's 24 Preludes are worth hearing:










I don't know if you'd consider Roland Pöntinen to be a 'younger pianist' (I do), but he's an excellent Chopin player, & plays the Mazurkas very well, which is no small feat! Although I wish he'd record more of Chopin's music.


























Jan Lisecki has recently recorded the 21 Nocturnes, but I've not heard them. Based on what I have heard so far, I'd say he's a Chopin player of real promise, but not a great Chopin player yet.

Rafal Blechacz has also made some very fine Chopin recordings for DG. I particularly liked his live 24 Preludes, for instance, & would strongly recommend it as one of the better Chopin recordings I've heard from a pianist of the younger generation:






Unfortunately, Ivo Pogorelich (born in 1958) & Maria Joao Pires (born in 1944) are no longer considered young pianists today (it doesn't seem that long ago...). But both are excellent in Chopin,










So too is Stanislav Bunin, born in 1966, who like Blechacz, is a previous winner of the Chopin competition in Poland,














Pianist Frederic Chiu, born in 1964, is likewise excellent in the Etudes, & this is one of the better & more interesting recordings of the Etudes that I've heard in the digital era:






My two cents.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What to the piano people think of Oli Mustonen's Chopin? Good stuff or not?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Or how about HJ Lim?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Keep your eye on Avery Gagliano, the 20 year old First Prize winner of the 2020 USA Chopin Piano Competition. Avery is the best news to come out of Washington, D.C in quite a while. She's making her recital debut here in NYC at Carnegie Hall's Weill Recital Hall at the end of the month.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Jonah Ho certainly qualifies as the 'younger' generation. I've never seen a 5 year old play like this:


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm also looking forward to one day (soon, I hope) hearing Chopin recordings by the great great grandson of Franz Liszt!, Michael Andreas, seen here playing the Opus 10 Etudes at age 14:






and more recently, in 2019, playing a selection of his great great grandfather's music:


----------



## 96 Keys (Oct 21, 2021)

Mandryka said:


> What to the piano people think of Oli Mustonen's Chopin? Good stuff or not?


I've never been moved by his playing. Yes, it is clear and accurate, but I hear a lack of passion. Maybe that's due to his frequent staccato playing.


----------



## 96 Keys (Oct 21, 2021)

I do like Beatrice Rana's new recording among more recent one's I've heard--too bad she didn't record both sets of the Etudes--at least for the streaming/download versions since they don't have time limitations like a CD does.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

It's big-boned playing, not the last word on the music but an interesting and cogent new voice to set alongside the existing versions.

Incidentally I've seen suggestions elsewhere online that the Op.10 Etudes coupled with the Ballades are next on the schedule.


----------

